# Snapper reefs



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody have video of red snapper stacked up on a reef?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Go to about the 3:15 minute mark.

http://vimeo.com/39606452


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Stacked up IN a reef...

Go to the 2:05 to about 3:15


----------

